# Vektorzeichnung mit Freehand - Wie?



## jMk1987 (3. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

das Arbeiten mit dem Programm *Freehand* ist mir total neu und ich muss für mein Studium direkt die erste Aufgabe erfüllen, die da lautet: *Erstellen Sie mit Freehand eine Vektorzeichnung, die auf einem Foto beruht*.

Das Foto, dass ich mir rausgesucht habe, ist folgendes:

http://img394.imageshack.us/my.php?image=biermitkirsche1ld6.jpg

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Wie gehe ich vor?

Ich arbeite zurzeit mit dem Stiftwerkzeug. Damit umrande ich dann sozusagen den Inhalt des Biers und färbe diese umrundete Fläche in der Farbe des Bieres (Ebene1). Das Gleiche mache ich mit dem Schaum (Ebene 2) und dem Glas (Ebene 3) an sich auch. Das sieht dann aber recht billig aus. Ungefähr so:
http://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=biermitkirsche1234964zl3.jpg

*Was das Wichtigste wäre:* Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass man den Inhalt des Bieres (Bier + Schaum) sieht, aber weiß, dass da auch noch ein Glas ist? Auf meinem freehand-Bild sieht man ja nur Bier + Schaum und einen Fuß (des Glases). Den oberen Teil des Glases sieht man bei mir gar nicht.
Des Weiteren bekomme ich diesen Schatten, der über das ganze Glas verläuft (linke Seite) nicht hin und die Wassertropfen gehen auch verloren.

Ich habe mir auch schon das Handbuch zu Freehand als pdf bei Adobe heruntergeladen. Kann mir jemand verraten, ob darin beschrieben wird, wie ich ein Foto mithilfe von Freehand vektorisiere? Und wenn ja: Wo?

Ich bin wirklich ein absoluter Neuling auf diesem Gebiet, möchte es aber selber erlernen und mir die Arbeit nicht ersparen, falls ihr das denkt. Eine kleine Anleitung, mit welchem Werkzeug ich was machen muss, wäre toll. Oder wo man so etwas in der Form eines Tutorials erklärt bekommt. Ich habe schon selber bei Google Ausschau gehalten und auch hier im Forum gesucht, aber es geht ständig um das "selber zeichnen" mit Freehand. Ich muss ja sozusagen "nur" nachzeichnen.

Ich bin für Hilfe und jeden Tipp dankbar.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jens


----------



## akrite (3. April 2008)

jMk1987 hat gesagt.:


> ...*Freehand* ist mir total neu und ich muss für mein Studium direkt die erste Aufgabe erfüllen, die da lautet: *Erstellen Sie mit Freehand eine Vektorzeichnung, die auf einem Foto beruht*.Das Foto, dass ich mir rausgesucht habe, ist folgendes:


...glückwunsch, etwas einfacheres konntest Du Dir nicht aussuchen ? Zum Anfang hatte ich eher etwas technisches (Auto oder Maschinen) genommen


> *Was das Wichtigste wäre:* Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass man den Inhalt des Bieres (Bier + Schaum) sieht, aber weiß, dass da auch noch ein Glas ist?


 nimm einen Verlauf, gepaart mit Transparenz.


> Des Weiteren bekomme ich diesen Schatten, der über das ganze Glas verläuft (linke Seite) nicht hin und die Wassertropfen gehen auch verloren.


 ... auch hier könnte ein Verlauf oder mehrere Flächen treppenartig angeordnet helfen. Die Wassertropfen(Verlauf und Transparenz) werden Dich zur Verzweifelung treiben !


> wie ich ein Foto mithilfe von Freehand vektorisiere? Und wenn ja: Wo?


 ... nimm das Nachzeichnen-Werkzeug, sieht aber Sch.... aus - ich hab's ausprobiert-


----------



## janoc (3. April 2008)

Also soooo schlimm finde ich die Wahl jetzt auch nicht, ist halt die Frage wie detailgetreu das Bild nachgezeichnet werden soll und da kann man an einem Auto oder einer Maschine genauso verzweifeln.

Bei den Wassertropfen muss ja nicht JEDER einzeln gezeichnet werden, Illustrator beispielsweise bietet das Aufsprühen-Werkzeug mit dem sich das "recht rasch" umsetzten ließe. Aber auch mit klassischem Copy & Paste könnte die Sache deutlich vereinfacht werden. 

Ich kenne Freehand nicht und "Stifwerkzeug" klingt mir ziemlich nach freihändigem Zeichnen – ich würde da auf das Zeichenstiftwerkzeug (Illustrator, mag sein dass das eh dasselbe sit wie „Stift“ in Freehand) setzen, mit dem Ankerpunkte gesetzt und Bezierkurven gezogen werden.
Ich würde mir das Originalbild in die oberste Ebene legen und die Deckkraft verringern. Anschließend in den Ebenen darunter die wichtigsten Grundflächen nachziehen. Zuerst das Glas, anschließend das Bier, dann den Schaum. Hier für den Schaum getrennt denken: der Schaum den man durch das Glas sieht hat eine leicht andere Farbe. Die Farben würde ich mir übrigens immer mit der Pipette aus dem Originalbild holen.
Danach zuerst die markanteren Details, also großflächige Glanzlichter & Schatten dann immer detaillierter werden;  Spiegelungen im Glasfuß, Wassertropfen, ...
Das alles je nach Anforderung weiterführen.

Eine andere Sache die vielleicht anzumerken wäre ist die Frage, ob es nicht – sofern möglich – sinnvoller wäre sich gleich von Anfang an mit Illustrator anzufreunden, Freehand ist ja sozusagen ein Auslaufprodukt ...


----------



## jMk1987 (3. April 2008)

Danke für eure Antworten. Leider ist bei uns Freehand Pflicht - auch wenn es ein Auslaufmodell ist...wir arbeiten "noch" damit.

Immer detaillierter werden ist gut...wie soll ich eine Spiegelung darstellen? Das stelle ich mir ziemlich kompliziert vor...


MfG
Jens


----------



## sight011 (3. April 2008)

Wie war denn die Aufgabe gestellt was ihr für ein Motiv verwenden sollt? Würdemich doch jetzt wirklich interesieren


----------



## jMk1987 (5. April 2008)

Motiv konnten wir uns aussuchen - egal was.

Nochmal eine Frage: Ich habe jetzt ein Foto mit Freehand erfolgreich nachgemalt, habe dann mithilfe von Photoshop noch Schatten, etc. hinzugefügt, aber JETZT kommts:

Ich habe das Bild in Photoshop freigestellt und immer wenn ich es bei Freehand einfüge, fügt Freehand automatisch einen weißen Hintergrund zum freigestellten Bild dazu. Ich kann das Bild in Freehand also nicht freigestellt einfügen. Jemand nen Tipp wie ich das schaffe? Freehand erkennt einfach keine freigestellten Bilder...


MfG


----------



## ink (5. April 2008)

Als png oder gif speichern


----------



## jMk1987 (5. April 2008)

Tatsache..so einfach ist das. Vielen, vielen Dank! 

MfG


----------



## ink (5. April 2008)

Kein Ding 

Schöenen Abend noch


----------

